# Source for round box hinges?



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2018)

Anyone know a good source for these kits? I googled a bit, the one in the pic is from UK, and I see chinese manufacturers have them but minimum purchase 500 pieces or so. Would like them to be a little less blingy too


----------



## jasonb (Oct 27, 2018)

Tried my Google- looks like craft supply has a version of it
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/58/967/Artisan-Decorative-Box-Hinge-Kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 28, 2018)

I tried to fine some about a month ago.
These are some more possibilities.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...70.l1313&_nkw=LIMOGE+BOX+ROUND+HINGE&_sacat=0

https://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=12&cid=103&scid=277

https://www.georges-bits-of-timber.com/collections/metal-box-hinges

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks guys! guess I should have googled a little harder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 28, 2018)

Barry give Ali express a try as well. Usually the moq aren’t bad

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

